# DT Swiss XCR 1.2 LRS *neu* von Cannondale Scalpel Ultimate



## vfb1986 (16. September 2011)

Hallo,
verkaufe meinen neuen DT Swiss Carbon XCR 1.2 Laufradsatz für Lefty (also Cannondale  ).
DIeser ist neu und unbefahren - wird aus Scalpel Ultimate noch demontiert, dass nächste Woche geliefert wird!

Preisvorstellung: 1150

Hier der Link zu eBay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/140606550013?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

*DT Swiss Carbon XCR 1.2 *


*"Ultimate Edition" *


für Cannondale LEFTY 

 


*- VR/HR 24/28 Speichen, Lefty-Nabe 6-Loch, DT Naben mit Ceramic-Lagern*
*- Centerlock mit 6-Loch-Adapter*
* - DT Swiss Titan-Schnellspanner, Felgenbänder.*
*- Vorderrad nur für Cannondale Lefty.*

*  - Gewicht  mit Schnellspanner, Adapter und Felgenband: VR 585 gr. HR 768 gr.*

*Der Laufradsatz ist Aktuell beim Cannondale Ultimate 2011 oder Flash Ultimate 2011 montiert.*
Der  Laufradsatz wird von einem neuen Cannondale Scalpel Team demontiert  (Meisterwerkstatt). Laufradsatz ist keinen Meter (vll. bis auf eine 5min  Probefahrt beim Händler) gefahren. Keinerlei Beschädigungen oder  Kratzer!
Versand/ Abholung kann in KW38/39 erfolgen (Scalpel sollte KW38 geliefert werden, dann noch Demontage)


*Lieferumfang:*
- DT Swiss XCR 1.2 VR+HR
- DT Swiss Titan-Schnellspanner
- DT Swiss "Tubeless-Kit"
- original Garantiekarte und Qualitätszertifikat


​
  




































Bei Interesse einfach übers Forum oder eBay melden!
Danke


----------

